# New Cover Art: The Best of Hammer & Bolter Volume 1



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The cover for The Best of H&B is no surprise really, its from its most featured author and it depicts that author's preferred Space Marine Chapter.

Have you guessed it yet?










That's right its the Silver Skulls from Sarah "Pyroriffic" Cawkwell. That Silver Skull marine looks awesome, love the silver helmet with black armour style he's wearing.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

That was the last thing needed to push me over the damn edge and start planing a Silver Skulls army...

I blame Sarah.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh, that's just awesome.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Looks way too skinny and his pose reminds me of the Punisher.

But I like the ribcage/loin-cloth thing.


----------



## Pyroriffic (Feb 28, 2010)

I love it.

But my opinion may be _slightly_ twisted...


----------

